# Gothland



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

GOTHLAND, an ore carrier of 24300 dw.built 1962 Lithgows ltd ,for Currie Line ltd Leith.This vessel was the third ship of this name to be built for Currie Line
I think interesting for English friends know that the first Gothland (1469 tg)
was built by J.G Thomson Glasgow,in1871,while the second ship was built by Henry Robb in 1932.(Old mag. pic).


----------

